# Telecommunications, Data, Phone, Real Time Security feed



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

If anybody is tired of the old and looking for new give me a call. We can handle any data, telephone or real time security needs you may have. Oh yeah and we can usually save about 20-30% from what you are currently paying. We are not a company that buys and resells someone elses product either we are a locally owned and run business out of Mobile that uses a wireless point to point system that we have put through a rigorous testing process and have given a big fat seal of approval. Call me if you would like a quote or a site survey. The more bandwidth you need the better our product works and the more you can save. Our larger clients can save almost 50% by switching over. Call me Stuart Clark (251)753-2045

Our most impressive recent projects include a 14 camera real time security project at Island Towers in Gulf Shores, we have that building so tight with security that you couldn't break unauthorized wind around that building without being caught. We are also installing over 50 security cameras on Cell phone towers in the area to catch thieves stealing A/C units for the copper coils. Contractors this could be a great product for your job sites if you are tired of people stealing from you then just give usa call. We have lots of great solutions that we can taylor to your business.


----------

